# Past Month in GEORGIA



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

alright enough already ;D just kidding what a awsome month every one of those reds are pigs. Iam jealous, keep the reports coming


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

btw whats the biggest red last month? The one on the beach looks huge


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Big bulls had to be the biggest especially fighting them from the beach


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Good Lord...


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work. Those are some fat reds. Keep it up.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy crap! Where in Ga are u fishin ??!!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Sapelo island to Brunswick


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Some very nice Reds for sure! Great Job!


----------

